# Private Chat Room



## TulsaJeff (Feb 20, 2007)

I have set up a private chat room for the planning committee if you ever need to use it.

Just click on the locked room "Events Committee Room" and enter the password "plancrew" to enter.

Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 20, 2007)

Jeff, I didn't see the room. Is it located at the top of the chat box where you switch back and forth between gardening and smoking chat?


----------



## ultramag (Feb 22, 2007)

Cheech, PC, either one of you guys able to find our chat room?


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 23, 2007)

Chad I have been able to "add" it. You set it up by clicking "add", name it "Events Committee Room", click on private, give the password "plancrew" and ok. From there you will hit the little arrows next to the room you are in (above the chat area, not to the right) and click on the new room. You will be prompted for a password, type in plancrew and enter.

Just that easy, or is it?


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 23, 2007)

I just saw in the "Who's On Chat" box that the Events Committee room is there with a clickable link to the chat room door. Look to see if you find it now.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 24, 2007)

No problem now that it really exist.


----------



## cheech (Feb 27, 2007)

Just found it 

Hey are you guys available this Friday evening for a chat?


----------



## ultramag (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll probably be working Cheech. I can be in there next Monday night for sure if it works for you two.


----------



## cheech (Feb 27, 2007)

I will plan on it


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm off Friday night, will be home after 7 PM Monday. I'll try to make the Monday Night appt.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 27, 2007)

I've got some time this evening if you two do.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll go see if you guys are in there, if not thanks for working with me on next Mon. Monday is a crappy day to have off, but it is the one I have.


----------



## ultramag (Mar 6, 2007)

Are we meeting for our chat tonite? I have news and a big question.


----------

